
We need to ask “are humans becoming more robotic? - ZoeZoeBee
http://qz.com/740401/instead-of-asking-are-robots-becoming-more-human-we-need-to-ask-are-humans-becoming-more-robotic/
======
nxc18
This is an interesting article and I've definitely seen 'robotic' behaviors in
myself and others.

I do have to question, though, whether any of this is a bad thing (as the tone
of the article seems to imply). We build machines because they do things we
need them to do and we're so enamored with our computers because they're
reliable and consistent.

Reflection is good. Social skills are good.

Irrational thinking though? I'll take the robohumans.

